# SC Sit Down VIII - April 12th, 2008



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

First off... this is NOT my event, but one I plan on attending without fail.

Missed last year's because of poor timing, but I'm sure that many of my SC BOTLs will chime in who were there last year.

I'll post more information when I have it.

Here's what I do know...

It's hosted by Tiny Tim, a 'hard to miss' BOTL in the midlands... This year's date is set for April 12th, 2008.

Here's a LINK and REPORT from last year's event...

I definitely recognize some prize winners pictured from last year (Alpedhuez55, Spooble, tech-ninja, cre8v1), and figure getting some CS garbed prize winners is a MUST for this year :tu

I'll update when I see more information, and hope to see many of you there!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting this, Ted! Yeah, we had a great time last year. CS was well represented (about 8 of us met there from all over the state) but I think we will blow that number out of the water this year. :tu There were a few vendors there and lots of cigars given away (I brought home a few bags totaling about 30 cigars or so) plus the raffle. All proceeds go to Sister Care, a local charity. So if you live within a few hours of Columbia, SC you should definitely make the drive!

Rumor has it that CS Superstar tech-ninja will be there signing autographs so if you were thinking about not coming I thought I'd go ahead and play the trump card. 



:r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Will Stew be bringing that monkey? Then you have cornhole...

If so, I'm there!!!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

It was definitely a large time last year. It was my first herf. :ss

I am looking forward to this year's event. The proceeds going to a good cause is just a bonus. I hope CS will have a big group there.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Look at the harmony in this thread.

Carolina 
Carolina
Clemson
Carolina
Carolina

Can you feel the love?

And, if the world famous tech-ninja is there, then I'll have to trade into an Iguana again!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

ill be there if all you crazies are going


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

You guys are nuts. :r

I'll go ahead and order a box of iguana to bring along so everyone can have one this time! We'll all light one up together. :tu

I have been to two of these and I hope we can keep the multiplier going
Year - CS members
2006 - 1
2007 - 8
2008 - 64?

:r

*????Pre-herf on Friday????*


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Friday Pre-Herf
1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble


Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa (Loves him some Miley!)
2. cre8v1 (smartypants)
3. jjirons69 (unhealthy obsession with culebras and cornhole)
4. rockyr (collector of sticks)
5. tech-ninja ()
6. ir13 (newb)
7. spooble (it's ok, he's with me)


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

tech-ninja said:


> Friday Pre-Herf
> 1. cre8v1
> 2. tech-ninja
> 3. spooble
> ...


I am 93.47% sure I can make both the Friday pre-HERF and the Saturday HERF. It would be great to hang with you guys again.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i am down for the sit. if 12 people showed up at my house for a herf i know some other CS people will make it out for this. RIGHT:tu

i probly wont make the friday pre herf but if someone can pm some info on it


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

depending on where the pre herf is i might be able to make it too, if you will allow the newbie to attend.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Friday Pre-Herf
> 1. cre8v1
> 2. tech-ninja
> 3. spooble
> ...


I like how you assume that I'm down for the Friday Pre-Herf. 

Yeah, you and Chad can get down here, stay at my house. Maybe we'll grill out and set up cornhole in the back yard or something. Go ahead and put in for a half day on Friday. :tu


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

vanderburg said:


> I am 93.47% sure I can make both the Friday pre-HERF and the Saturday HERF. It would be great to hang with you guys again.


:r Touche, Vanderberg! That's classic.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> :r Touche, Vanderberg! That's classic.


Ya, waiting for Ted to see.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> i am down for the sit. if 12 people showed up at my house for a herf i know some other CS people will make it out for this. RIGHT:tu
> 
> i probly wont make the friday pre herf but if someone can pm some info on it


Hey, it's only a 1 1/2 hr. drive. Bring you're girl, we'll hang out and make it worth your trip.  The only thing etched in stone at this point is we will NOT start the Friday pre herf at noon (well, maybe that's not etched in stone either)!:tu



ir13 said:


> depending on where the pre herf is i might be able to make it too, if you will allow the newbie to attend.


Uh, yeah! We're going to demand that you be there. You're close enough to where we can come over and trash your house if you don't show up! :mn


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Friday Pre-Herf
1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa

Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa (Loves him some Miley!)
2. cre8v1 (smartypants)
3. jjirons69 (unhealthy obsession with culebras and cornhole)
4. rockyr (collector of sticks)
5. tech-ninja (*"monkeyparts" tester*)
6. ir13 (newb)
7. spooble (it's ok, he's with Stewart)
8. vanderburg (WTF is going on with those extended percentages????)
9. GoodFella (Upstate KING of Herf)


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> 4. rockyr (collector of sticks)


*Collector!?!*

Yeah..., OK so I had more sticks at the herf Saturday than I've had in the last two months, but my stash is aging nicely thank you.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13

Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa (Loves him some Miley!)
2. cre8v1 (smartypants)
3. jjirons69 (unhealthy obsession with culebras and cornhole)
4. rockyr (collector of sticks)
5. tech-ninja (*"monkeyparts" tester*)
6. ir13 (newb)
7. spooble (it's ok, he's with Stewart)
8. vanderburg (WTF is going on with those extended percentages????)
9. GoodFella (Upstate KING of Herf)


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm planning on bringing a guy I work with. I'm trying my best to get him off the top of the slope. He doesn't use the Devil site, but asks me to bid for him when I have bids going on. He pays me instead of CB. It's a protection mechanism. This herf should do it for him!!

Can't get him to join CS, either. I think we all can convince him he NEEDS to join.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> I like how you assume that I'm down for the Friday Pre-Herf.
> 
> Yeah, you and Chad can get down here, stay at my house. Maybe we'll grill out and set up cornhole in the back yard or something. Go ahead and put in for a half day on Friday. :tu


It's like you're a friggin *MIND READER!* :r


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I will try to make it to this one... as long as work and the upcoming baby cooperate.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

spooble said:


> It's like you're a friggin *MIND READER!* :r


Scary, isn't it??


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> It's like you're a friggin *MIND READER!* :r





cre8v1 said:


> I like how you assume that I'm down for the Friday Pre-Herf.


all ur thoutz r mine


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm in. :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13

Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa (Loves him some Miley!)
2. cre8v1 (smartypants)
3. jjirons69 (unhealthy obsession with culebras and cornhole)
4. rockyr (collector of sticks)
5. tech-ninja (*"monkeyparts" tester*)
6. ir13 (newb)
7. spooble (it's ok, he's with Stewart)
8. vanderburg (WTF is going on with those extended percentages????)
9. GoodFella (Upstate KING of Herf)
10. madurolover


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13


Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa (Loves him some Miley!)
2. cre8v1 (smartypants)
3. jjirons69 (unhealthy obsession with culebras and cornhole)
4. rockyr (collector of sticks)
5. tech-ninja ("monkeyparts" tester)
6. ir13 (newb)
7. spooble (it's ok, he's with Stewart)
8. vanderburg (aka tw3nty)
9. GoodFella (Upstate KING of Herf)
10. madurolover (sombody needs a spankin)

Donnie needed a tag.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> 10. madurolover (*sombody needs a spankin*)
> 
> Donnie needed a tag.


Wow. That brings back the memories!

I'm in ur Johnniez... playin ur fiddlez hawt!
-lolcatz


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

spooble said:


> Wow. That brings back the memories!
> 
> I'm in ur Johnniez... playin ur fiddlez hawt!
> -lolcatz


:r :r :r

They don't play there anymore. Now they play at a place called The Beach Wagon. Probably would have kept playing there if Chad would have gotten on the barrell and danced.:r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bump! :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bump, fellas! Only a month away. w00t! :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

*Dances on a barrel for good measure*

:chk


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Stolen from another bulletin board, posted by Tiny Tim.



> 5 reps confirmed to be here:
> 
> Arganese Cigars (Gene Arganese)
> Camacho Cigars (Dylan Austin)
> ...


Shaping up to be fantastic! I already did my 'Club Stogie Store' shopping so that I'll be supporting "The Best Damn Cigar Bulletin Board Ever" in all of my 'winner' pics!!!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Bump.

17 days to go. :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Bump.
> 
> 17 days to go. :ss


Can't wait, my man! Time to start planning the Friday night pre-herf at Casa de cre8v1.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Can't wait, my man! Time to start planning the Friday night pre-herf at Casa de cre8v1.


Holla if you need help with that!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Holla if you need help with that!


Will do, Ted! I'm thinking maybe I'll grill some hot dogs and just hang out in the back yard. Maybe Stewart can bring his cornhole and we'll get a tournament going. 

If the weather's not great we can always go to the Wild Hare in the Vista and hang out and smoke and see Jamie, our favorite cool waitress. I don't think Chad would have a problem with that. :tu Body shots, anyone????? :r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Let's get this list started. If anyone wants to come to the pre-herf you're welcome to stay here at Casa de cre8v1.... just bring a sleeping bag or air mattress. Edit as needed:

Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13


Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. stogie4u4me 


Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Let's get this list started. If anyone wants to come to the pre-herf you're welcome to stay here at Casa de cre8v1.... just bring a sleeping bag or air mattress. Edit as needed:

Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. Mikhail

Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover
11. Mikhail

I call futon!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I call futon!!!


:r You might have to double up in the futon if we have a lot of people staying. lol!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

tech-ninja said:


> I call futon!!!


I play you a round of cornhole for it :tg


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm on like donkey kong tech!! This is turning into one heck of a summer and its only getting more off the hook by the minute. So I will get my sleeping bag and put a fabric softener sheet in it so I don't get kicked out lol.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Let's get this list started. If anyone wants to come to the pre-herf you're welcome to stay here at Casa de cre8v1.... just bring a sleeping bag or air mattress. Edit as needed:

Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. stogie4u4me
8. Mikhail


Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover
11. Mikhail


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> :r You might have to double up in the futon if we have a lot of people staying. lol!!





ir13 said:


> I play you a round of cornhole for it :tg


Not a good combo. Not good.....


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> :r You might have to double up in the futon if we have a lot of people staying. lol!!





ir13 said:


> I play you a round of cornhole for it :tg


(Hands over ears) La la la la la la la la... I'm not hearing this...


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i can make the sit down 100% now, i did not want to be like sobody and keep every one in suspens and do a count of numbers:ss

i got the day off but i have to work friday no casa del cr8vone


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> i can make the sit down 100% now, i did not want to be like sobody and keep every one in suspens and do a count of numbers:ss
> 
> i got the day off but i have to work friday no casa del cr8vone


Sweet!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> i can make the sit down 100% now, i did not want to be like sobody and keep every one in suspens and do a count of numbers:ss
> 
> i got the day off but i have to work friday no casa del cr8vone


Whadda ya mean? I don't get it...

Keeping everyone in suspense with a long string of numbers?

Huh?

Will be DAMN GLAD to see you there!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Man o man I can't wait. Herfing with friends old and new. :chk:chk


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gonna be a blast in only little more time


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 21, 2008)

This Newbie is definately in. This will be my first herf and I think I need to even out the ratio of tigers to chickens...Can't wait to meet everyone:cb Im n for the pre-herf and the Saturday herf


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jakedasnake said:


> This Newbie is definately in. This will be my first herf and I think I need to even out the ratio of tigers to chickens...Can't wait to meet everyone:cb Im n for the pre-herf and the Saturday herf


Pre-herf is for real men only.

Clemson fans are allowed _only_ on Saturday.

Kidding! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Let's get this list started. If anyone wants to come to the pre-herf you're welcome to stay here at Casa de cre8v1.... just bring a sleeping bag or air mattress. Edit as needed:

Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. stogie4u4me
8. Mikhail
9. jakedasnake 

Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover
11. Mikhail
12. jakedasnake


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Good news, fellas!

An Oliva event :dr has been scheduled at the Maduro Room

Here's Grady's email!



> Hey Everyone!
> Hope you've all been doing well, and that the spring season is treating all of you well thus far! It's time to get our events here at the store cranked back up, and we're kicking it off with Oliva Cigars a week from this coming Friday (April 11th). The smoking event will take place between 5 and 9pm, and of course will feature lots of great specials! Nathan Saab with Oliva Cigars will be here, and will be able to tell you all about all of their great lines, including the ENORMOUSLY popular Series V, that scored 94 points in Cigar Aficionado. Those cigars are hard to come by these days due to their popularity, but we should have some for the event, so if you've been looking for them, or never tried them, this is your opportunity! We'll also have Oliva's other lines, including the Series G (Cameroon), Series O (Habano), and the Series S (Sumatra). The show specials will include: Buy 3 Get 1 FREE, and Buy a Box Get an Oliva Sampler FREE! And of course we'll have some beverages here if you care to partake. So make plans now to attend and take advantage of the deals!
> 
> Also wanted to remind everyone of our Cigar Club. It's $25/mo, or $275/yr. Here's what that gets you:
> ...


Oliva Event and Pre-herf at Cre8v1's on Friday the 11th, and the SC Sitdown VIII on the 12th!!!!

It's gonna be huge HUGE HUGE


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will be there on Saturday. Do not think I can make the pre-herf though.


Friday Pre-Herf

1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. stogie4u4me
8. Mikhail
9. jakedasnake 

Saturday Sit Down
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover
11. Mikhail
12. jakedasnake
13. Alpedhuez55


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like we'll have to get get there early on Saturday and snag a big table, fellas! :tu I can't wait for this.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Looks like we'll have to get get there early on Saturday and snag a big table, fellas! :tu I can't wait for this.


I will probably swing by your place about the same time as last year so we should be able to get there fairly early.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

tech-ninja said:


> Friday Pre-Herf
> 1. cre8v1
> 2. tech-ninja
> 3. spooble
> ...


Tech, you know I am gonna be there. Can't miss you. I am Tw3nty percent. What would you do without tw3nty percent?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, this message is to those coming to the pre-herf at Casa Del Cre8v1...

I'm bringing my PS3 and Rock Band so we can have some fun jamming out. If anybody has access to another Rock Band guitar for the PS3 (Xbox 360 version won't work) that they could bring, that'd be great. Then we'll be able to play 4 people at a time.... assuming someone drinks enough to do the singing part. 


Last time Stewart and I stayed over at Brad's, we stayed up till 2 in the morning and beat Guitar Hero on medium/co-op.

I'm so ready it ain't even funny.

PS. My wife said if I don't finish grouting the kitchen tile before the herf, I can't go. Lemme get back at it... I'm on it like Donkey Kong's Bong on the Gong Show.

PPS. Tw3nty... Stu and I already decided we weren't even gonna show up if you weren't gonna be there.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

getting too close to let this drop too far from the top
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
so BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Mother-SCRATCHER it's getting close.

Like, really really really soon!

Despite the awesome throw-down that's likely to ensue at Casa Cre8v1's, we gotta make sure to get there early to set up the Club Stogie table. ESPECIALLY with a count of 13+

Can you smell what the PSHC is COOKIN????


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has posted this, but since this is a herf-for-charity remember to bring $20 for the raffle. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this, but since this is a herf-for-charity remember to bring $20 for the raffle. :tu


If I remember correctly it goes towards a battered womens shelter.:tu
Contribute to a good cause and have a chance to win some goodies. Hard to beat that deal.

BTW ash-dropper, it wil be good to see you again.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Plus, you get freebies like CRAZY! I think I went home with 38 free cigars last year. That might have included some sticks from generous Club Stogie guys, too. But I remember as soon as we walked through the door they handed everybody a bag with like 10 or 12 cigars in it.

Oh, it is truly hard to contain my excitement.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweet! We could plan on meeting at the Chic-fil-a in Harbison at 9:30 - 10:00 and grab a biscuit for whoever wants to do that and then head over afterwards. Last year we got there before 11 am so Stewart could help with the set-up. You planning on doing that again this year, Stewart??

Also, are we going to have another epic PPP at the event? Would definitely be fun!

Can't wait, fellas! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Also, are we going to have another epic PPP at the event? Would definitely be fun!
> 
> Can't wait, fellas! :ss


Brad I may have something worthy of a PPP


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Brad I may have something worthy of a PPP


Well, since you completely funded the last one I figured you'd have something to add.  I'll bring a few things to add as well. I can't wait!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't wait for this. I need a break. I am stuck in NC working like a dog.

I'll see what I have for the PPP.


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 21, 2008)

tech-ninja said:


> I can't wait for this. I need a break. I am stuck in NC working like a dog.
> 
> I'll see what I have for the PPP.


This is the newbie talking, but what is PPP???


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jakedasnake said:


> This is the newbie talking, but what is PPP???


Im going to take a stab at it and say Puff, Puff, Pass.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

that is correct. Puff, puff, pass...

It's how you smoke 6-8 high quality cigars all at once (although there may be a poor quality stick thrown in for humor)

First you puff, then you puff, then you pass the stick along.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Less than 72 houers away to the Sit down Im packed and ready to rock and if any of you need help with anything at all give me a haller.

2 hands = fun for me
4 hands = fun for all :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

A buddy and myself are on the way Saturday morning. What time do I need to be there?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> A buddy and myself are on the way Saturday morning. What time do I need to be there?


Ummmm......



cre8v1 said:


> Sweet! We could plan on meeting at the Chic-fil-a in Harbison at 9:30 - 10:00 and grab a biscuit for whoever wants to do that and then head over afterwards. Last year we got there before 11 am so Stewart could help with the set-up. You planning on doing that again this year, Stewart??
> 
> Also, are we going to have another epic PPP at the event? Would definitely be fun!
> 
> Can't wait, fellas! :ss


Jamie, you better be at Chik-Fil-A at 8:30... I'm a huge Chicken Mini fan, so order me a dozen. Since you didn't read Brad's post, you're in charge of breakfast!

Tiger fans concern me, deeply...


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Is this the latest list? Wanna be sure to try and secure the biggest Club Stogie table possible on Saturday morning... Looks like we're up to 14!

*Friday Pre-Herf* 
1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. stogie4u4me
8. Mikhail
9. jakedasnake

*Saturday Sit Down*
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover
11. Mikhail
12. jakedasnake
13. Alpedhuez55
14. jjirons69's guest


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

madurolover said:


> BTW ash-dropper, it wil be good to see you again.


Back at ya. You gotta admit that was one long ash. :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Got another addition to the list. I think Spurnubber (David) is going to make an appearance. Anybody remember him?? :r

*Friday Pre-Herf* 
1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. stogie4u4me
8. Mikhail
9. jakedasnake 
10. Spurnubber

*Saturday Sit Down*
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover
11. Mikhail
12. jakedasnake
13. Alpedhuez55
14. jjirons69's guest
15. Spurnubber


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't hardly wait fellas. Too bad I can't make to Saturday as well.

Stewart! Looks like you will have to find someone else to be your box [email protected]$ this year!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> Can't hardly wait fellas. Too bad I can't make to Saturday as well.
> 
> Stewart! Looks like you will have to find someone else to be your box [email protected]$ this year!


:r:r:r


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 21, 2008)

preciate it guys...Id heard of puff puff pass, but didn't put two and two together


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it too early to start picking out which sticks I'm gonna bring?


No?


Good!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Got another addition to the list. I think Spurnubber (David) is going to make an appearance. Anybody remember him?? :r


I feel like I've heard the name, but can't quite place ...... Oh yeah! I remember now!


stogie4u4me said:


> Can't hardly wait fellas. Too bad I can't make to Saturday as well.
> 
> Stewart! Looks like you will have to find someone else to be your box [email protected]$ this year!


Wish you could be at both!
:r Several newbies to choose from - Mikhail - jakedasnake - goodfella - vanderburg - ir13

Who wants the job????


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> Is it too early to start picking out which sticks I'm gonna bring?
> 
> No?
> 
> Good!


Folks, notice he did not say "sticks to smoke"

Chad always likes to bring a few sticks along for the ride, but not smoke them. He likes his sticks "well traveled"


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, the idea is to let them "rest" for awhile before you smoke them.... not drive them up and down the East Coast in a box and then put them back in your humi when you get home.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Chad's looking at setting his record Saturday... he's planning on smoking 2 cigars in their entirety at the herf. Come on, Chad.... you can do it! :tu






j/k, brotha. Who loves ya, baby??!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> *Chad's looking at setting his record Saturday... he's planning on smoking 2 cigars in their entirety at the herf.* Come on, Chad.... you can do it! :tu
> 
> j/k, brotha. Who loves ya, baby??!!!


Brad, you almost owed me a new monitor. I swear I almost spit coffee everywhere when I read this.:r


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh man... all of a sudden it's Bash on Chad time! I feel the love 


I'll admit to bringing a few.... ok a lot more sticks than I smoke. But heck, I start picking out stuff and I'm like... "Maybe I'll want to smoke this... and this... oh and that might be good." 

I think everybody takes a lot of "just in case" cigars. The way I see it, if the urge hits for a certain cigar, I want to be able to reach in and grab it... not think "Dang, I've got one of those at home in the cooler."


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

Brad--

Sign me up for Friday: I am 98.6% sure I will be there--
Saturday will be a no go for me, we have a track meet in Clemson that will last through the night.


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Bump! See you guys at around five on Friday!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

*Friday Pre-Herf* 
1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. stogie4u4me
8. Mikhail
9. jakedasnake 
10. Spurnubber
11. Gamecock

*Saturday Sit Down*
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover
11. Mikhail
12. jakedasnake
13. Alpedhuez55
14. jjirons69's guest
15. Spurnubber

Less than 24 hours till preherf...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll be there. This year's event will be my first Sit Down. I'm not new to the whole herf thing, just the Sit Down. See y'all there!!:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> I'll be there. This year's event will be my first Sit Down. I'm not new to the whole herf thing, just the Sit Down. See y'all there!!:tu


DSturg369,

Damn nice to meet you.

Are you in for both Friday and Saturday, or just Saturday? Let us know so we can get an accurate headcount.

Take a look at this thread RIGHT HERE and you'll get a peek at some of the lowlifes you'll be hanging out with.

Ted


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just Saturday for me. A buddy (Travis) and I will be there around noon until they kick us out. :ss


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Well it's 10:04 and Im going to bed. please drive safe and get to the herf in one pice so we can rock the Sit down to it's core!!! :mn


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys..... Tim (the guy doing all the work for this event) requests that no one arrive until 11:30 at the earliest. He, his helpers, and the restaurant staff need time to get everything set-up, without distractions. So please, let's give 'em some time and make this year's event the best yet.

Just passing along some info.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> Hey guys..... Tim (the guy doing all the work for this event) requests that no one arrive until 11:30 at the earliest. He, his helpers, and the restaurant staff need time to get everything set-up, without distractions. So please, let's give 'em some time and make this year's event the best yet.
> 
> Just passing along some info.


That's cool. I was planning for around 11:45 - 12:00. When is everyone else planning to show up?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> That's cool. I was planning for around 11:45 - 12:00. When is everyone else planning to show up?


About 8 a.m. :r


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> That's cool. I was planning for around 11:45 - 12:00. When is everyone else planning to show up?





cre8v1 said:


> Sweet! We could plan on meeting at the Chic-fil-a in Harbison at 9:30 - 10:00 and grab a biscuit for whoever wants to do that and then head over afterwards. Last year we got there before 11 am so Stewart could help with the set-up. You planning on doing that again this year, Stewart??


I guess we'll work out the details tonight, but I like Cre8v1's idea of meeting at Chick-Fil-A around 9:30 ~ 10:00... jjirons69 has to show up early and buy me some Chicken Minis, so I'd be willing to share any extras that I have :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

*Friday Pre-Herf* 
1. cre8v1
2. tech-ninja
3. spooble
4. vanderburg
5. tedrodgerscpa
6. ir13
7. stogie4u4me
8. Mikhail
9. jakedasnake 
10. Spurnubber
11. Gamecock

*Saturday Sit Down*
1. tedrodgerscpa
2. cre8v1
3. jjirons69
4. rockyr
5. tech-ninja
6. ir13
7. spooble
8. vanderburg
9. GoodFella
10. madurolover
11. Mikhail
12. jakedasnake
13. Alpedhuez55
14. jjirons69's guest
15. Spurnubber
16. DSturg369
17. DSturg369 guest

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Herf contest Announcement:
I have labeled 17 cigars with numbered labels (1-17 of course)
These will be passed out at the herf. Anyone who can guess the stick will receive a very nice limited cigar as their prize. If no one guesses correctly then a number (again 1-17) will be drawn and that person will be awarded the prize. In other words do not fry your tastebuds out tonight guys.:ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Herf contest Announcement:
> I have labeled 17 cigars with numbered labels (1-17 of course)
> These will be passed out at the herf. Anyone who can guess the stick will receive a very nice limited cigar as their prize. If no one guesses correctly then a number (again 1-17) will be drawn and that person will be awarded the prize. In other words do not fry your tastebuds out tonight guys.:ss


The contest should be "Who *won't* fry their tatstebuds tonight?" I think I won't finish well, and we'll _ALL_ lose yet another contest to jjirons!!!


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Guy's it looks like my wife's flight has been canceled in Raleigh. Instead of her trying to fly in on Saturday, I am going to just go and pick her up. 

I looked forward to meeting all of you new fella's and hanging out with the old ones. I will catch you guy's next time. 

David


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> Hey Guy's it looks like my wife's flight has been canceled in Raleigh. Instead of her trying to fly in on Saturday, I am going to just go and pick her up.
> 
> I looked forward to meeting all of you new fella's and hanging out with the old ones. I will catch you guy's next time.
> 
> David


Sorry to hear that David. Maybe you can make the Vanderherf in May.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Contest???


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Contest???


Jeremy, due to several pm's I have received i am sorry to inform you that you will not be allowed to participate in the contest:hn

j/k :r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ted, no minis for you!

Madurolover, don't let them fool you, they're candela with envy...also, it's Jamie. Jeremy is the evil twin that wins all the contests! :tu

See you chaps around noon.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Contest?? :tu

I'll be easy to spot. I'll be the fat, white guy with a cigar. :cb


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just was talking with the wife and mentioned tonight's pre-herf...... she replied "You should have gone, it would have been fun". :sl:c


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> Just was talking with the wife and mentioned tonight's pre-herf...... she replied "You should have gone, it would have been fun". :sl:c


She was right...

Pictures to follow:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> they're candela with envy


I just caught that... :r


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Made it home safely.

Holy Cow this was a great herf! It was great meeting the new guys and hanging out with the gang. Let me catch up on some much-needed sleep and I'll try to post a few pictures. 


PS. Special shout-out to Tw3nty and [email protected]


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Great herf!

Old friends, new friends, great cigars, corhole, mojitos, hot coals, and more!


Thanks to everyone for all the gifts and fun.

And I figure the best spelling is [email protected] - goes well with tw3nty. 

Night all!


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Just saying I'm at home safe and had a BLAST with all the new and old faces and the [email protected] :ss. Tw3nty hope your bag is holding up with that new hole. :tu

Anyway I must get some sleep. More to come tomorrow

Woot one year on CS on this day what a way to have it be!!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Would have posted last night when I got home but opted to eat and go to bed instead.:tu Had a great time and it was a pleasure meeting new friends and seeing old ones. Thanks to everyone for the generous gifts.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Was a fantastic event, and thanks to the 126 people that attended. Also, a big thanks to Tim, the Reps, and Wild Hare for all they did. I know I "met" a few of you, even if only for like a few seconds. I do feel bad for never making it back to your tables. The majority of my time was sitting with the Camaco Reps and Travis. It'll happen again, but different story next time.:ss Have to share the love... :bl


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> Was a fantastic event, and thanks to the 126 people that attended. Also, a big thanks to Tim, the Reps, and Wild Hare for all they did. I know I "met" a few of you, even if only for like a few seconds. I do feel bad for never making it back to* your tables*. The majority of my time was sitting with the Camaco Reps and Travis. It'll happen again, but different story next time.:ss Have to share the love... :bl


Notice the use of the words "your tables"? Club Stogie was well represented. :chk:chk:chk

BTW DSturg it was nice meeting you.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I had a great time, guys! As always, it was a pleasure herfin' with each and every one of you. Our numbers have really grown over the last year and it'll be exciting to see where we go from here! The generosity always floors me. Plus, we have all these newbies that keep smacking us around and raising the bar for us old guys! 

I'm proud to have each of you as friends and weekends like this always have me looking forward to the next time we can hand out! :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Here we go... PICTURE TIME!!!

Pre-Herf at Cre8v1's means CORNHOLE!!!








From L to R - spurnubber, mikhail, jakedasnake, spooble, cre8v1









tech-ninja, Brad (who had better show himself on these boards any day now)

The calm before the grilled dog storm!








From L to R - ir-13 (a.k.a. [email protected]), Mikhail, Vanderburg (a.k.a. tw3nty)

ROCK BAND!








spooble swinging his axe









From L to R - tech-ninja on skins, jakedasnake as roadie, Mikhail on pipes, Spurnubber as fan, and spooble on axe









Alex VanTech-ninja

Firepit hour








Me, not learning my lesson from last time

Our pinecone destroyers








From L to R - Mikhail, my shoe, and ir-13 (a.k.a. [email protected])


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Saturday Sitdown VIII pics...









Mikhail, Vanderburg, madurolover, rockyr, spooble









cre8v1, Brad (in the ugly orange hat), tech-ninja, spooble

Irish Car Bomb








Drinking, from L to R - cre8v1, tech-ninja, spooble

The original P.S.H.C....








cre8v1, tech-ninja, spooble


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Cards at Club Tw3nty









ir-13 ([email protected]) and Goodfella









Tw3nty's neighbor, Mikhail flying horns, and spooble flying a SHOCKER









Vanderburg and cre8v1

P.S., I went home with more cash than I showed up with... scoreboard!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

A couple of other things, that I remember...
Club Stogie DOMINATED the charity raffle... ir-13 won a fantastic humidor, as did Brad (screen name pending)

I can't sing Boston for Sh*t

An epic PPP!!!

A couple of things that I missed...

Some wiseguys threw hot coals at eachother

The other BOTLs that I've met but were unable to attend!

Winning a single thing at the charity raffle


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> A couple of other things, that I remember...


Don't forget Jamie winning the contest in about 5 minutes time.:tu


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't forget Spooble won a humidor and gave it to Mikhail.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Im posting my pictures in sections. Section 1 early daytime part of Cre8v1's pre-herf. Section 2 are nighttime pictures of Cre8v1's pre-herf. Section 3 are pictures of the SC sit-down.

Section 1









Gamecock came early, but also left early for some southern business affair. Notice the lovely southern attire, weird stripped pans and white shoes with no socks.








Ir-13 and out illustrious host Cre8v1. Here ir-13 is explaining that he does not have a big head. All his hast ARE JUST TINY.








Brad (the entrepreneurial poker play who will join CS soon) and jakedasnake contemplating the esoteric value of the Nub cigar...it was a very intellectual early part of the herf.

SECTION 2

Most of the crowd were not able to come until nigh time. One individual--who remain nameless-- had to come late and leave early. He was dually missed.









Brad relaxing in Tedrodgerscpa's chair. He was actually quite nervous about stealing Ted's recliner lawn chair, but comfort won out in the end.
Spurnubber is standing in the back and jakedasnake and Cre8tiv1 are just chilling.








Ir-13 and mikhail the local fire starters and crazy pine cone burners await the fire dying down so they can reignite the blaze again. No matter how drugged you think they looked they were only igniting cigars and the fire.








Tedrodgerscrpa is lighting a cigar while Jakedasnake is contemplating the true meaning a what herfing has has on his life. Later we sat through an emotional testimonial of how we--his cigar family--had changed his life. Way to share youngblood.








Now the firemen look better.








Jakedasnake and spurnubber posing with their cigars for the paparazzi.








Cre8v1, brad, Jakedasnake and spurnubber. four old southern friends smoking together.
My son wants to wrestle, so I will be back with the later evening of Section 2 and go on to the SC sit down


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Great pics, tw3nty!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Don't forget Jamie winning the contest in about 5 minutes time.:tu


How could I forget that one. I didn't even get to light my mystery cigar before the prize was gone!

Thanks for providing the prize. And, as for jjirons.... :sl

If it makes the greater CS population happier, he didn't win *ANYTHING* in the charity raffle!

Seems he only owns gorillas in the jungle.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys! It was great seeing you all again and meeting those of you I hadn't! Great pictures - looks like one long fun filled weekend. More than this old man could probably stand. Saturday at the herf was a blast 

As it has been said before, Club Stogie totally dominated the raffle with CS members winning 3 of 4 humidors including the very cool handmade one won by jakedasnake. There were also many cigars and lighters won and assorted swag given away.

Anyway, looking forward to the Vanderherf in May!! :ss


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 21, 2008)

Those pictures are great. I just wanted to say this weekend was awsome. I made some really good friends and smoked some really good sticks because of your generous donations, and ppp. I must go now because I need to start doing some research for the cigars Im gonna buy and put in the new hand made humi (thanks to the raffle, and JJ):cbIt was a great time!!!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Does anyone still smell cigars??? 

I think my sinuses and mouth are back in tune from yesterday. What a great time and a great bunch of folks. I'm sad I missed the pre-herf, but damn happy to attend the Sit-down. Looks like a lot of money was raised for a good cause. Special thanks to Donnie (madurolover) for the sweet '05 Opus gift (Never give an Oliva G maduro to a maduro fan and ask him to guess it :tu). Thanks to Stewart (Tech-ninja) for the fifth of Old Fighting Cock 103 proof. This one's coming back to the lake herf. Thanks to all you guys for the gifted smokes and trades and a chance to participate in the vintage ISOM PPG. Happy to see some of the old faces and very nice to meet some new ones.

See all of you guys soon!!!

Is anyone else sad I didn't win anything in the raffle? :ss

Did anyone else notice Ted tried to lift my Palio??


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Did anyone else notice Ted tried to lift my Palio??


I think this should be taken up via PM



:r


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

vanderburg said:


> Here ir-13 is explaining that he does not have a big head. All his hats ARE JUST TINY.


Bwahahahahaha.

Lies.


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

I had a great time at the pre-herf. I was finally able to place some faces with names. For me it was short, but sweet--by the way I rarely dress up. Gotta love those seersuckers though...


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I like my tiny hats damnit. 

Had a blast friday and saturday with you guys and cant wait to do it again.

[email protected]


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Done wrestling, shopping and other stuff. So, here comes the rest of my photos.










Here is spooble happily smoking a great cigar, until he realized he had no place to set the cigar for 10 minutes in between puffs.








Brad, Jakedasnake, and Tech-ninja smoking and planning the next bit of fire debauchery that will be shown soon in photos.








Tedrodgerscpa enjoying is rocking chair and thinking that Jakedasnake guy better stay over there.








You can't have a herf without taking a picture of spooble and tech-ninja together.








Jakedasnake and Brad having a romantic moment on the rocking chair. AWWWWW....AIN'T THEY CUTE?

Let me prologue these next batch of photos. One of the young bloods mentioned a game they use to play. You grab a red hot, burning coal from the fire and juggle with it. Many of the young guys tried to do it.









Spooble tried, but he was to scarred to keep the coal in his hands...he kept dropping it.








Spurnubber did okay, but....








Tech-ninja came in and showed them how to do it. if you look close, you can see the coal looking grayish black near the top of his shirt.








Then, right in front of our eyes, tech-ninja transformed into a veritable circus performer. He started grabbing bigger coals and juggling them. Here you can see him tossing a large coal as he was Hephaestus, god of fire. Go Ninja go.

Section 3

These are from the actual SC sit down.








Here is, from left to right, Jakedasnake, tech-ninja, a friend of JJiirons, JJirons, and tedrodgerscpa is hiding in the back there. You can see his forehead if you look close.








Here, from left to right, is cre8v1, brad, tech-ninja, and JJirons.








In this photo, we have Madurolover, Rockyr, Cre8v1, tech-ninja, and spooble's back.

I have to finish the photos in another post, to many for one post.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are the rest.








Oh, yessss. Spooble decided, after years of travel, his original Partagas Culebra was ready to smoke.








Here is tech-ninja sporting his monkey dick uncut--jjirons once said smoking the Culebra looked like smoking a monkey dick.








And, in conclusion, here are three really good guys and really good friends toting on their really bent monkey dicks.

I love being a part of the PSHC. You guys are great people and great friends. I consider myself, Tw3nty, honored to be considered friends by you guys. I look forward to the Vanderherf. I have to say that the South Carolina crew are hard to beat and friendship, support, generosity, and character. Glad to be a part of them, even as a northerner grafted in.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a blast at both the pre-herf and the Sit down cornhole, cigars, hot dogs, rock band, all with good guys and to add to the fact that CS owned the place made me feel awesome. Thanks go's out to Cre8v1 for letting me crash at his place. And to all who made it have all that goodness. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

vanderburg said:


> Done wrestling, shopping and other stuff. So, here comes the rest of my photos.
> 
> Here is spooble happily smoking a great cigar, until he realized he had no place to set the cigar for 10 minutes in between puffs.
> 
> ...


I love the commentary, bro. Crackin me up! :r

Great pictures.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> A couple of other things, that I remember...
> Club Stogie DOMINATED the charity raffle... ir-13 won a fantastic humidor, as did Brad (screen name pending)
> 
> I can't sing Boston for Sh*t
> ...


First off, you were rocking that Boston song! Practice, cause we will be doing it again at VanderHerf! :tu

And I think the winner of the other Humi was Jake. It was a very nice handmade. He even got one of the guys there who know the lady who made it to call her so he could personally thank her. Very nice.



vanderburg said:


> Don't forget Spooble won a humidor and gave it to Mikhail.


A most excellent move.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Spooble knows he has it coming not now but in time. Russians hit low.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pics guys. :tu


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I was a little slack with the picture taking this time. Here are a few:

Sexy Culebras '00


Three ugly mugs!


Jamie doing what he does best.... winning contests (Thanks again Donnie!)


Donnie with a deer-in-the-headlights look


Jake with the sexy, hand-made humidor he won


Joey with the also sexy Perdomo humi he won


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Tw3nty said:


> Oh, yessss. Spooble decided, after years of travel, his original Partagas Culebra was ready to smoke.


I think this cigar's well-traveled state actually made it taste twenty percent better than if it had sat in the bottom of a cooler this whole time. I could be wrong though... I'll need to sample about 2,999 more to be sure. :ss


----------

